
Show HN: D3 TimelineChart - grillorafael
https://github.com/commodityvectors/d3-timeline
======
proxycon
Looks nice. I've done a couple projects with a timeline, i was using this
other library:
[http://visjs.org/timeline_examples.html](http://visjs.org/timeline_examples.html)

comparing the two, the visjs is older with more features overall, but it seems
to lack the option of having points instead of bars, like in your example.

------
mariusandra
There's also this one: [https://github.com/namespace-ee/react-calendar-
timeline](https://github.com/namespace-ee/react-calendar-timeline)

The documentation sucks (doesn't exist), but the component itself is pretty
sweet.

------
sdegutis
This looks very useful for what we need to do next at work. However, lately
I've been avoiding all "layer on top of D3" libraries, in favor of
understanding how to do the thing myself in D3, and just doing it that way.
Sure, it's sometimes a significantly longer of a solution (300 lines vs 20),
but the ability to completely change/improve any aspect of it without needing
to switch libraries or dig into the library's source code or learn a new
plugin system, this makes it worth the extra lines of code.

------
Kmaschta
In the same style, there is EventDrops:
[https://github.com/marmelab/EventDrops](https://github.com/marmelab/EventDrops)

------
Zardoz84
Also, I make a timeline javascript widget a few years ago. Sadly, I can't open
source it. I remember that then not was any decent widget or library to build
an timeline.

If someone like to see it on action :

\-
[http://elgreco.digibis.com/en/musobjects/timeline.html?busq_...](http://elgreco.digibis.com/en/musobjects/timeline.html?busq_concept=53)

\-
[http://zardoz84.bitbucket.org/example/poli/index.html](http://zardoz84.bitbucket.org/example/poli/index.html)

\-
[http://zardoz84.bitbucket.org/example/23f/index.html](http://zardoz84.bitbucket.org/example/23f/index.html)

\-
[http://zardoz84.bitbucket.org/example/jfk/index.html](http://zardoz84.bitbucket.org/example/jfk/index.html)

Perhaps someday I would make a open source clone of it, with some improves
that I have in mind to avoid some performance problems when there is too many
elements (see the JFK example)

------
Demiurge
Every time I start using a d3 library I get stuck and end up rewriting with my
own code, without stuff that I don't even need, and with all the particulars
that I want. Even in react. But, I often search for examples, so thanks for
sharing :)

------
pkd
Looks good, but I think the technical term for this is Gantt Chart.

------
brandonb
That's really cool! Might use this for my next project.

